# Hen with chicks pics



## squid_1

A buddy of mine had this hen with chicks roosting about 30 yards off his deck the other night. They were approx 35 feet in the air. Now he has to buy a better camera.


----------



## truck

Cool pic !!!!


----------



## powerstrokin73

QUESTION. now i don't know much about hen and chicks, but how did they get 35 feet into a tree??


----------



## squid_1

I have heard that they have the ability to fly several days after hatching. These chicks are probally 4-6 weeks old.


----------



## Darwin

powerstrokin73 said:


> QUESTION. now i don't know much about hen and chicks, but how did they get 35 feet into a tree??


Wild Turkey's are considered precocial. That basically means they are on the move once they dry out after they hatch. If I remember correctly within 14 days after they hatch they are starting to fly.

These are some great pictures by the way!


----------



## powerstrokin73

no sh**.. i guess its one of those "you learn something new everyday" things thanks guys
definatly a cool pic


----------



## rackman323

Well another thing to learn is baby turkeys are called poults not chicks. Just thought you might find that interesting.


----------



## DaleM

I made these bigger to see better.
Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## DaleM




----------



## DaleM




----------



## squid_1

Thanks Dale. I was just happy to get them uploaded


----------



## ouflyboy9

great pics of the hen & poults - thanks!


----------



## maggot

rackman323 said:


> Well another thing to learn is baby turkeys are called poults not chicks. Just thought you might find that interesting.


Did you all know that the proper name for a group of Turkeys is not a Flock of Turkeys...it is called a Rafter of Turkeys. Just found this out a few weeks ago.


----------



## TPaco214

i knew that baby turkeys are called poults...didnt know they could fly at such an early age...amazing....also didnt know a group of turkeys is called a rafter...cool


----------



## Fishman

Those are awsome pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## fishingredhawk

Thanks for sharing. That is a cool sight!


----------

